# GarageBand vs Arturia Collection Synths



## zepking (Apr 17, 2022)

Are the GarageBand synths about the same quality as the Arturia Collection synths? Can they pretty much do exactly the same thing?


----------



## rezoneight (Apr 17, 2022)

Not even sure I understand the question. V Collection are all emulations of vintage gear. The stuff included in GarageBand is not that. Can you get similar sounds? Probably but depends on what it is. Are you going to get Fairlight CMI sounds from GB? No. Analog stuff like JP-8, etc? Probably.


----------



## Scripter (Apr 17, 2022)

zepking said:


> Are the GarageBand synths about the same quality as the Arturia Collection synths? Can they pretty much do exactly the same thing?


Produced nearly two years on GB when I was starting out. But never found the content in GB to be enough to get the sound I wanted without extensions. Also GB will get quite limiting at some point. I would than suggest to Logic or Studio One (My Daw of choice.). 
For Synths I would suggest Vital (Free), and the Komplete Kontrol Package (Free) of Native Instruments. Many good Synth Patches in there.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2022)

zepking said:


> Are the GarageBand synths about the same quality as the Arturia Collection synths? Can they pretty much do exactly the same thing?


They can not.

That said. Are you looking for let’s say a couple of hundred decent “plain vanilla”
synth sounds? No doubt Garageband has some good content. But if you are looking to program emulations of classic analog and digital synths and retro-samplers, Arturia’s synths offer way more options than Garageband. So it depends on your own objectives whether or not the comparison makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> They can not.
> 
> That said. Are you looking for let’s say a couple of hundred decent “plain vanilla”
> synth sounds? No doubt Garageband has some good content. But if you are looking to program emulations of classic analog and digital synths and retro-samplers, Arturia’s synths offer way more options than Garageband. So it depends on your own objectives whether or not the comparison makes a whole lot of sense.


Analog Lab when it's on sale is an inexpensive way to get tons of somewhat tweakable presets from vintage synths, and gives a good discount usually for crossgrades to the full synth package.


----------

